# Cool New Tool - Bisecting Calipers



## CalgaryPT (Jul 25, 2018)

These are from Golden Mean Calipers in New Zealand. Great little artisan site. They are stainless steel, laser cut, and come with a wood and acrylic case (even the case is a work of art.

I always seem to have a need to bisect metal on many of my projects. This is just one way of doing it. Golden Mean is a little on the artsie side of fabrication, but these seem very well made.


----------



## Dabbler (Jul 26, 2018)

Nice!! Where did you ever find them?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jul 26, 2018)

I was doing some research into the fibonacci ratio and found the site for Golden Mean Calipers. I have built small parallelogram bisectors for adding indexed holes to telescoping parts before, but always wondered why no one made calipers like this. So when I saw they also made bisecting callipers, I bought a pair.  They are really well made, and got here from New Zealand in just over a week.


----------



## PeterT (Jul 26, 2018)

Wish I could find this website I was on (I spend waaaay too much time inernetting LOL). Anyway it was kind of a discovery of long lost tools like this used by some of the great artists & sculptors in Leonardo era. Like specialized dividers, 3D pantograph devices, turntables with scaling arm mechanisms, optical projection apparatus... Kind of gives us modern day, but largely brain dead Iphone gazers some insight how they accomplished such realistic statues, paintings etc.  Who knows, there might be a market for modern replicas of this stuff.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jul 26, 2018)

If you do find it Peter, please post. I'm already intrigued. If Leonardo had a Facebook page back then even I would be on social media. Well, maybe not.


----------



## Dabbler (Jul 27, 2018)

it looks like goldenmeancalipers.com is down at the moment...  Can't wait to have a look at their site!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jul 27, 2018)

DNS ? I'm on Shaw and can get there fine. I have a couple of sites Telus customers can get to that I can't through.


----------



## Dabbler (Jul 27, 2018)

I'm on Telus DNS.  I should switch to OpenDNS.  It is far better!


----------



## Dabbler (Jul 27, 2018)

OK so the problem wasn't DNS, but rather my VPN's destination address.  They were simply rejecting my connection request.  Changing countries did the trick...


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jul 27, 2018)




----------

